# Party City 2019



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

It’s not much yet, but it looks like Party City has a few new items available for pre-order. Lots of Stranger Things related items too.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

On Tombstone Mary's description, it says that she's an inflatable. It may be just a typo but I wonder if she does has an inflatable like mechanic because she currently doesn't look like an inflatable.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

I got a 15% off coupon offer (pop up box) looking at that page.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I saw those few Halloween items earlier. Wonder what the quality is like.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I saw those few Halloween items earlier. Wonder what the quality is like.


You know the only thing Halloween wise I have ever bought from PC is the giant spiders. We adore them.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> On Tombstone Mary's description, it says that she's an inflatable. It may be just a typo but I wonder if she does has an inflatable like mechanic because she currently doesn't look like an inflatable.


That’s gotta be a typo. There another few doll type ones in there too. Party City is always one of the last though to put their stuff in their stores so seeing it might take a while if it even ends up in a store.


----------



## amrobin2004 (Aug 4, 2009)

This is the link to the pre orders






Your Party Store for All Occasions & Themes


Get the party started! Find all the party supplies you need at a great price. Shop online or at one of our retail locations.




www.partycity.com


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Halloween City (Party City's dedicated Halloween popup stores) has the best after Halloween sales. 75% off lots of big props. Last year I bought a bunch of things including a very disturbing nurse.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> Halloween City (Party City's dedicated Halloween popup stores) has the best after Halloween sales. 75% off lots of big props. Last year I bought a bunch of things including a very disturbing nurse.


I never even looked at them last year. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## amrobin2004 (Aug 4, 2009)

Restless Acres said:


> Halloween City (Party City's dedicated Halloween popup stores) has the best after Halloween sales. 75% off lots of big props. Last year I bought a bunch of things including a very disturbing nurse.


I ordered the nurse after Halloween last year also!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

My kiddo is trying to get me to buy this today. Watched the video 20x and now walking around the house repeating her... 









Online Party Store with over 850 Store Locations | Party City


Get the party started! Find everything you need on your shopping list, whether you browse online or at one of our party stores, at an affordable price.




www.partycity.com


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Different Pennywise approach.









Online Party Store with over 850 Store Locations | Party City


Get the party started! Find everything you need on your shopping list, whether you browse online or at one of our party stores, at an affordable price.




www.partycity.com


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

2 new jumping spiders


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

And some more Pennywise...









Online Party Store with over 850 Store Locations | Party City


Get the party started! Find everything you need on your shopping list, whether you browse online or at one of our party stores, at an affordable price.




www.partycity.com













Pennywise Sewer Grabber with Sound 24in x 28 1/2in - It Chapter 2


The Pennywise Sewer Grabber with Sound will have you running for your life! This creepy Halloween prop features a red balloon and a Pennywise figurine in a sewer-like box with an arm stretched out like the sewer scene in It.




www.partycity.com


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Free shipping, no minimum. End tomorrow (22nd).

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

This thing's cool:

Animated Violin











Love their apothecary jars as well. They're in store only, for now though:

Halloween


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Illysium said:


> The code for free shipping on everything is FREESHIP4U
> 
> 
> This thing's cool:
> ...


Here’s a video of the violin


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

ghostbust99 said:


> Here’s a video of the violin


Thanks! 

I gotta have it.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

This guy's cool too:

Pop-Up Jack-o'-Lantern


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I love this thing too but all of my halloween stuff is kid friendly, just animals. 

Is this too creepy for kids under 10?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Illysium said:


> This guy's cool too:
> 
> Pop-Up Jack-o'-Lantern


Yes. Not new though. I made my brother buy it Nov 1 last year as I had already filled my mini van at Halloween City. To the top.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Party City is offering coupon on product pages (on the left side of the page - "OFFERS") - Get $5 Off on a minimum purchase of $29.99.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

The free shipping no minimum code doesn't work for me too.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

There is a $20 off $100 or more. I used it yesterday and it worked. The code was SAVEMORE and good until 7/22. I believe it was $5, $10, or $20 on money spent.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

They now have Terror Twins: https://www.partycity.com/animated-...tml?cgid=halloween-decorations-animated-props 
Floating ghost Woman: https://www.partycity.com/floating-ghost-woman-845470.html?cgid=halloween-decorations-animated-props
Red Demon: https://www.partycity.com/giant-ani...tml?cgid=halloween-decorations-animated-props
Last year, Party City did 25% off AND free shipping during the season. It may have even gone to 30% off, but I can't remember.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

My Halloween City advice: I don't know how many locations they have nationally. Near Boston there were only two Halloween Cities last year. One in town, that had very few large props, and one in the suburbs (Dedham) that had WAY too many large props. Stacks of them that were never going to sell. Maybe Halloween City isn't run smartly. My advice if you have them near you: Find one near you that is overstocked, go in Nov 1 and get everything 50 to 75% off. 

Spirit is much more smartly run. I almost never see an overabundance of large props. I once went into a Spirit in Manhattan and they did not have a single large animatronic/prop. Not one.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> My Halloween City advice: I don't know how many locations they have nationally. Near Boston there were only two Halloween Cities last year. One in town, that had very few large props, and one in the suburbs (Dedham) that had WAY too many large props. Stacks of them that were never going to sell. Maybe Halloween City isn't run smartly. My advice if you have them near you: Find one near you that is overstocked, go in Nov 1 and get everything 50 to 75% off.
> 
> Spirit is much more smartly run. I almost never see an overabundance of large props. I once went into a Spirit in Manhattan and they did not have a single large animatronic/prop. Not one.


That’s amazing how different the two stores were. We only got one and it had one little rack of home decor stuff and the rest of the entire store was costumes so they were never on my radar to check. I didn’t even know they sold the life size items until it was mentioned here.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I’m starting to believe that the new Pennywise props are actually made by Tekky Toys and not Morbid. Morbid is known for their poor effort at making licensed props which suffer from bizarre appearances and voice acting (See last years Pennywise for example). I don’t see them suddenly making movie accurate props with Skarsgard’s voice. While Tekky has never made licensed items, there are multiple things going on with these Pennywise props to lead me to believe they made them (mechanisms, background noises/voices, etc).





Morbid





Tekky?


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Free Shipping No Minimum code is now working.

https://www.partycity.com/coupons


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Illysium said:


> This thing's cool:
> 
> Animated Violin
> 
> ...



I just HAD to order that violin!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Of course after I ordered the violin and only got free shipping, there’s a flash sale for 15% + free shipping going on now for online orders!


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Party City has a sneak peak on Twitter for Floating Balloon animated prop. It is an arm holding a red balloon that rolls around in circles. It is supposed to be available for preorder, but is not listed on website


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got the violin today....it is SUPER cute! A little on the small side but I knew that when I bought it. I just love the music it plays!


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Pennywise Floating Balloon is available for preorder









Animated Pennywise Floating Balloon Prop 11 3/4in x 42 3/4in - It Chapter 2


Frighten party guests with the Animated Pennywise Floating Balloon Prop! This Halloween decoration features an animated Pennywise arm and hand holding a red balloon with an image of Pennywise's face.




www.partycity.com





And they also have a Pennywise Door Knocker









Animated Pennywise Door Knocker 12in x 16in - It Chapter 2


Pennywise will be knocking on your front door with the Animated Pennywise Door Knocker! This Halloween decoration features a scary Pennywise face with a black loop door knocker.




www.partycity.com


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Got the violin today....it is SUPER cute! A little on the small side but I knew that when I bought it. I just love the music it plays!
> 
> View attachment 714627


Could you take a picture of the violin next to something for comparison? I'm curious how it would look attached to an actual skeleton playing it, or if it's way too small.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Rustie said:


> Could you take a picture of the violin next to something for comparison? I'm curious how it would look attached to an actual skeleton playing it, or if it's way too small.


Here’s what it looks like with a life size skeleton. Definitely a little small! This is more like ukulele size.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here’s what it looks like with a life size skeleton. Definitely a little small! This is more like ukulele size.
> 
> View attachment 714640


It's not that bad. Keep in mind it's a violin, not a guitar.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Screaming Demons said:


> It's not that bad. Keep in mind it's a violin, not a guitar.



Oh I know ?
But it’s still about half the size of a “life size” violin, if not 3x. It might look good if you have one of the smaller scale skeletons to pair it with. 

I plan to just sit it on a shelf though, which is why I still bought it. Well, that and for the music it plays!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I haven't been tempted to buy anything in several years now, but that animated rocking horse doll and the toy box and even the tear apart doll they have on their site is really hitting me in the feels... I did a scene a while back with a haunted nursery and rocking chair and old china dolls and baby dolls and such. I LOVE creepy dolls/toys! I almost want to do another party just to do THAT theme now. 

And the violin is likely getting bought. Got a violinist in the family, and it's playing Dance Macabre by *Charles-Camille Saint-Saëns* (one of my favorite composers). 

Really stoked


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I haven't been tempted to buy anything in several years now, but that animated rocking horse doll and the toy box and even the tear apart doll they have on their site is really hitting me in the feels... I did a scene a while back with a haunted nursery and rocking chair and old china dolls and baby dolls and such. I LOVE creepy dolls/toys! I almost want to do another party just to do THAT theme now.
> 
> And the violin is likely getting bought. Got a violinist in the family, and it's playing Dance Macabre by *Charles-Camille Saint-Saëns* (one of my favorite composers).
> 
> Really stoked



There’s definitely no shortage of creepy dolls! I love the little tricycle that moves on its own and almost bought it, but it just doesn’t fit in with all my other props, so it just wasn’t a practical purchase. I don’t have kids so I have nothing kid related. The “want” was there though!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Slightly better deal at Party City than the one listed prior, listed on website. 5% better and lower minimum.

In Store and Online -- 20% off on orders $50+ (get coupon) PLUS Free shipping on orders $50+. Online Code SAVE20. Valid today, Sundy 7/28 through Monday, 7/29, at 11:59pm PT.


I already have the radio from last year (love it) and picked up a few of those ball and chains at the same time when I couldn't find them anymore at my local DT (wanted them for cannon balls for pirates theme). I do like the Violin and also thought of rigging it to a skeleton. Looks like it would be best used with a smaller guy than my Pose-N-Stays. Only other thing I'm seeing this year I could possibly use would be the pick axe to use with my Egyptian tomb raider theme. I like the idea of the plastic one for longevity and rainproof, which is priced at 9.99. So don't think I would be ordering anything yet since I won't even make the $50 minimum. I'd love the 20% off. Looks like the Violin will be able to be delivered to my local store soon so that's probably when I'll pick it up and save on shipping that way. The pick axe is already available for pickup.

BTW I could have sworn I saw a video of the violin on their site but not seeing it now. Maybe it was on YT. hmm. OH just found it earlier in this thread (knew I saw a video) and was a Gemmy video of it. Yes, definitely like it. Maybe used with a skeleton sitting in the graveyard if I could get it to trigger from that posed position.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Love the idea of the skelly playing the violin in the graveyard. I may just copy that if you don't mind...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Slightly better deal at Party City than the one listed prior, listed on website. 5% better and lower minimum.
> 
> In Store and Online -- 20% off on orders $50+ (get coupon) PLUS Free shipping on orders $50+. Online Code SAVE20. Valid today, Sundy 7/28 through Monday, 7/29, at 11:59pm PT.
> 
> ...



You are not going crazy! They did have a video of the violin on their website but it’s now mysteriously gone. Strange!


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Here’s what it looks like with a life size skeleton. Definitely a little small! This is more like ukulele size.
> 
> View attachment 714640


Thanks! Appreciate the pic! That skleon hand playing the violin is definitely a bit smaller than the actual skeleton's haha.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally a Pennywise prop with moving mouth and it is the doorknocker


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

lbc said:


> Finally a Pennywise prop with moving mouth and it is the doorknocker


I love the idea of doorknockers and actually have a couple of them, but does anyone actually use them on your front door? I hate to drill a hole (or holes) that’s needed in my door, because it seems like such a hassle to have to plug them up and paint just for a seasonal decoration.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Ha! I probably have a dozen animated doorknockers and maybe use one every other year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I can’t remember where I saw this idea, but someone had affixed one of those Gemmy eyeball doorknockers onto a 3 foot or so stand of some sort and used it in their hotel theme. It looked very cool.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Party City revealed another Pennywise prop. This time it is a Pennywise Jack in the Box based on the Jack in the Box in the dancing clown scene in It 2017.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

A couple reviews. I am really surprised by the stuff at party city this year. Thumbs up


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Illysium said:


> This thing's cool:
> 
> Animated Violin
> 
> ...


I like that violin


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

[Q UOTE="ghostbust99, post: 2521159, member: 57110"]
Here’s a video of the violin




[/QUOTE]
Just ordered this Love it Ill sit it on a stand by my 1895 piano.... $5 off the code is pcxjdjp


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I just HAD to order that violin!


Me Too!!


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Party City revealed another Pennywise prop. This time it is a Pennywise Jack in the Box based on the Jack in the Box in the dancing clown scene in It 2017.


I love this it would go perfect with my mezco jason and chucky burst box(jack in the box)


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Industen said:


> A couple reviews. I am really surprised by the stuff at party city this year. Thumbs up


I really like laura is she tekky?


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

halloween71 said:


> I really like laura is she tekky?


Yes


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If anyone poses and attaches a smaller skeleton's hand on the violin to have it look like it's playing the instrument, please post.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If anyone poses and attaches a smaller skeleton's hand on the violin to have it look like it's playing the instrument, please post.


I second this. Yes, please post. I would love to see too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Heads up! Flash Sale 20% off orders $50+. For details: https://www.halloweenforum.com/thre...0-off-entire-order-50-thru-thurs-8-22.205319/


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Free shipping today no minimum code is FREESHIP4U. I just ordered a bunch of these mini bone sets to put in the bottom of my pet semetary bird cages.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Dropped by my local Party City and was happy to see merchandise being put out. I didn’t see any major finds, but it’s always nice to browse. Anyone find anything worthwhile?


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

I was driving by and noticed that the Part City by my house Is getting set up. So I had to duck in and take a peek. Not a whole lot out yet. But a few interesting props.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Creepy caretaker. Very effective prop.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

I stopped in about 2 weeks ago and they were putting some things out. Next time I'm going that way, I'll stop and see if it's any better.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I haven't gone in party city yet but I did order a few things online. I really like the pennywise animated pop up. Anyone getting it?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I just purchased these sweet adorable creatures. I introduced them to my adult children as my new adoptees. Thank goodness they are use to how I am or I would probably be writing this from Bellevue.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

My local party city was setting up animatronics today. They had swinging decrepit doll & swinging head first. Two props I like. I also like lonely Laura & floating ghost woman. Time will tell if they'll be in store.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I made a special trip to Party City yesterday for some ugly grey spider props I'd seen the previous day. They look like miniature versions of one of my giant poseable spiders, and will serve well as it's offspring. I also got some bat cut-outs, which I'm hoping might have a nice effect with a window idea I have percolating around in my head.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

CH31 said:


> Free shipping today no minimum code is FREESHIP4U. I just ordered a bunch of these mini bone sets to put in the bottom of my pet semetary bird cages.


How big are those bones?


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

The bigger ones are about 4 inches, smaller are 3 inches.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just a FYI new 5.00 pre order charge wtf. I have never seen that before.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It’s like spirit offer coupons but the charge “oversized shipping” I’ve always supported party city cause they were upfront and offered great coupons but now the games have begun.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

halloween71 said:


> It’s like spirit offer coupons but the charge “oversized shipping” I’ve always supported party city cause they were upfront and offered great coupons but now the games have begun.


And Spirit has a tendency to put their own prices over the suggested retail on the box as well. Saw some pathway lights I wanted when they first opened but didn't have a coupon. Week or so later when they started putting out coupons, the price went up $5, negating any deal.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Visited Party City last week & posted but didn't take for some reason. Had Lonely Laura set up just inside the door to go off when you walked in. Just past her was Pennywise Sewer Grabber & scared me to death. It really comes out with some force & appears to be made very well; although not my thing (yet?).

However, I did buy this guy to add to my cemetery. Can bend him a little & is somewhat heavier than it looks. Only $8.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Forgot to post this...When we were in store last week, this was how they displayed string lights:








Even though it looks sloppy on display, I have a ton of fairy lights & you can buy those clear, plastic ornaments very cheap. Just need to hide the battery box & thought of many ways; Halloween tissue paper; foil, Halloween material, etc. Could also use a taped stencil & paint them black or orange, etc. so the light would show through. Would make cute accents or ornaments for those who put up Halloween trees like I do.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

wonder if the plastic balloons can be bought that come with the sewer and pop up pennywise........


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Online only item.. why would this not be in stores?









Online Party Store with over 850 Store Locations | Party City


Get the party started! Find everything you need on your shopping list, whether you browse online or at one of our party stores, at an affordable price.




www.partycity.com


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

got this for $23.95


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I did well at Halloween City last year with end of season sales. John Doe, large bat with sound and flapping wings, and stay tombed radios all at 75% off.


----------

